# MQB TTS - CTS turbo muffler



## aaronz (Oct 27, 2009)

Installing Turbo Muffler Delete TTS (MQB 2016)

Differences from this video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUImnsTzhCM

The first 7mm clamp was positioned nearly impossible to get to with out a elbow joint and small extension, it was underneath and pointing towards the turbo. In the video they have theirs pointing straight up and easily reachable. Your results may vary, but mine was a PITA to get to.

The breather hose is underneath the air box on the TTS, it just dangles with an oneway valve. No need to remove it as it comes out with the entire air box.

I found it easier when putting the allen bolts back in with the new muffler to do the 11 o'clock bolt first, then the bottom one (7 o'clock) then the top right (2 o'clock).

These are aluminum pieces so careful not to thread incorrectly or over tighten.

Other than that take your time, should be able to finish in under an hour. 

If you are really up for it now would be a good time to wrap the intercooler hose with a quality thermal reflector product.

Cheers!






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

